# Happy Birthday fredtgreco



## PB Moderating Team (Oct 25, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-fredtgreco (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 25, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the day and have many more, brother.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Fred!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 25, 2014)

Happy birthday, Fred! Grateful for your positive influence here.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Justified (Oct 25, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you! I posted some reflections on our church blog:

Reflections at 45


----------



## M_Scott (Oct 25, 2014)

Happy belated Bday.

Mike


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 25, 2014)

We hope you have a most blessed birthday!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 25, 2014)

Hope you had a most blessed birthday, Fred. You contribute so much in every venue where you serve.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Pastor


----------

